# G Craig Lewis New Blog



## saved06 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Thursday, July 23, 2009*

*June 2010 *




When we first heard that a black man may become president of the United States for the first time, many were sold at that moment. His voting record didn't matter. His agenda wasn't even considered. "Does he go to church?" That would answer the only question that most black Americans would pose. If he goes to church and is black, then he should win because it's about time we had some representation on that level right? It did not matter what he voted for or against in the Senate. As long as he is dark skinned rather than white, he was the only choice for many. 

If you are engaged to be married, and your spouse-to-be hits you everytime they are angry, do you expect wedding vows to change them? Or if they are in debt because they make bad financial decisions, will a wedding ceremony change that? In spite of these signs, people marry everyday expecting change once the ceremony is over. Even though their future spouses have shown them a pattern of behavior over time, people still want what they want, so they will take a chance on a marriage that they know, had little chance of working to begin with. Their philosophy is to marry and then pray to God for change, rather than seeing God in the signs and avoiding marriage all together. I guess to them, God is only needed after they have what they wanted.



This is very selfish and yet this is what the American people have done with the office of the President. We have voted in a president because we wanted a black man, or a different man, and we felt that once he is in, our prayers will change him. But the bottom line here is that he is the same as he was before the election and will not change because of your prayers. His purpose is to do what he is doing. He is in office because the powers that be needed someone to look different as a poster boy for "change". Who better to strip America of it's morality than a representative of the most immoral group of people in the nation? Don't get mad at me, the numbers show that Blacks are the most immoral group in America and that we could care less about morality when it comes to looking good. The statistics on this matter show that we have the highest HIV rate, incarceration rate, drop out rate, STD rate, Abortion rate, murder rate, teen pregnancy rate, single parent rate, homosexual and lesbian rate, etc. This is why as Christians, black people still ignored his immoral agenda for what they wanted. I know pastors that lost members for warning them about this man. We at EX Ministries lost a bunch of engagements and DVD sales because we took a moral position during the election. Not to vote for McCain because I didn't vote for him either, but just to stand for morality and truth. We as a people are in trouble because Barack Obama was able to bring our inconsistent spiritual behavior to the forefront and show the world what a Carnal Christian that doesn't honor his God looks like.

This is a man on a mission. What's his mission? To free the homosexuals and lesbians in America and make their lifestyles accepted by all with no moral code of conduct from God interfering with it. He wants to silence the church and make them accept an antichrist agenda. In spite of this always being in his plan, pastors and preachers marched for him and voted him in. They led their congregations into the voting booths and even the ones that had reservations about him and God given visions of his sinful agenda, were too afraid to stand against a man that could cause their offerings to dwindle down if they didn't support him. 



This is a serious matter because if you haven't heard already, our president has named the month of June "Gay, Lesbian, BiSexual, and Transgender month" in America. For the first time in history a president has deemed sexually deviant behavior as normal and given them a month to celebrate. No president in history would have ever done this because this is something that is detrimental to the very fabric of our society. Bill Clinton, or even Hilary Clinton, who are both very liberal, would have never done anything like this because who wants to go down in the history books as the one who condoned transexuals and gave sexual deviants a month to celebrate? This was the greatest setup of all times and of course, the black man was the pawn. No matter how evil you may feel Bush and others were, they would have NEVER been responsible for something this wild. This is an outrage and yet, no one is talking about it. 




What does an open sexuality month do for our country? Well, expect in the coming month of June 2010 to see public displays of kissing, hugging, and all kinds of sexual celebrations. Expect your children to be taught in there schools about accepting the LGBT agenda because their president said to. Expect every park, amusement center, you name it, to be crowded as they offer special discounts to LGBT couples. Gay men parading around proudly, lesbian women, bi sexual couples consisting of 3 or 4 partners and transgender people that have created an ambiguous image which cannot be put in a male or female category. I don't know if Jesus will crack the sky before June 2010 but I know that if he doesn't, it will be soon after because this is the worst thing to happen in American history and it happened at the hands of a man that has voted in favor of this agenda since he was in the senate. This was not a secret, yet it was overlooked and ignored by those that wanted him in office no matter what!



Also expect to see a lot of pastors, business owners, etc. arrested for trying to stop these celebrations from entering their places of business or worship. Expect lawsuits and public outcrys from those that want this agenda in places where they are not wanted. You see, when the office of the president gives the approval, you must comply! We won't be able to stop it now because it's a done deal. And during this month, any teacher or educator can proudly teach the LGBT agenda without parental consent just like they can teach black history in February. Expect pictures on the walls of the schools, television shows and talk shows being flooded with this celebration. Just like black history month, immorality now has a month and they will demand to be allowed any and everywhere to celebrate this great accomplishment. WOW. What have you done people? (I didn't vote for him)

His wife said she would do this and she also said Obama would do it before he was ever elected. I posted the video for many to see and yet many that saw the video still voted for him. Michelle Obama said the church will be silenced by her husband and yet, Bishops, pastors, and black leaders that are suppose to be saved ignored it and now our children must endure it. How selfish are our preachers today that they would back a man with a homosexual agenda? What must God think of these bishops and pastors that call themselves our leaders? This is a shame before God and yet our world is ignoring it and paying more attention to the death of a transgender performer than they are the greatest tragedy on paper to strike the American people.


----------



## saved06 (Jul 27, 2009)

THE WHITE HOUSE
Office of the Press Secretary
___________________________________________________________
For Immediate Release                                     June 1, 2009

LESBIAN, GAY, BISEXUAL, AND TRANSGENDER PRIDE MONTH, 2009
- - - - - - -
BY THE PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA
A PROCLAMATION

Forty years ago, patrons and supporters of the Stonewall Inn in New York City resisted police harassment that had become all too common for members of the lesbian, gay, bisexual, and transgender (LGBT) community. Out of this resistance, the LGBT rights movement in America was born. During LGBT Pride Month, we commemorate the events of June 1969 and commit to achieving equal justice under law for LGBT Americans.

LGBT Americans have made, and continue to make, great and lasting contributions that continue to strengthen the fabric of American society. There are many well-respected LGBT leaders in all professional fields, including the arts and business communities. LGBT Americans also mobilized the Nation to respond to the domestic HIV/AIDS epidemic and have played a vital role in broadening this country's response to the HIV pandemic.

Due in no small part to the determination and dedication of the LGBT rights movement, more LGBT Americans are living their lives openly today than ever before. I am proud to be the first President to appoint openly LGBT candidates to Senate-confirmed positions in the first 100 days of an Administration. These individuals embody the best qualities we seek in public servants, and across my Administration -- in both the White House and the Federal agencies -- openly LGBT employees are doing their jobs with distinction and professionalism.

The LGBT rights movement has achieved great progress, but there is more work to be done. LGBT youth should feel safe to learn without the fear of harassment, and LGBT families and seniors should be allowed to live their lives with dignity and respect.

My Administration has partnered with the LGBT community to advance a wide range of initiatives. At the international level, I have joined efforts at the United Nations to decriminalize homosexuality around the world. Here at home, I continue to support measures to bring the full spectrum of equal rights to LGBT Americans. These measures include enhancing hate crimes laws, supporting civil unions and Federal rights for LGBT couples, outlawing discrimination in the workplace, ensuring adoption rights, and ending the existing "Don't Ask, Don't Tell" policy in a way that strengthens our Armed Forces and our national security. We must also commit ourselves to fighting the HIV/AIDS epidemic by both reducing the number of HIV infections and providing care and support services to people living with HIV/AIDS across the United States.

These issues affect not only the LGBT community, but also our entire Nation. As long as the promise of equality for all remains unfulfilled, all Americans are affected. If we can work together to advance the principles upon which our Nation was founded, every American will benefit. During LGBT Pride Month, I call upon the LGBT community, the Congress, and the American people to work together to promote equal rights for all, regardless of sexual orientation or gender identity.

NOW, THEREFORE, I, BARACK OBAMA, President of the United States of America, by virtue of the authority vested in me by the Constitution and laws of the United States, do hereby proclaim June 2009 as Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual, and Transgender Pride Month. I call upon the people of the United States to turn back discrimination and prejudice everywhere it exists.

IN WITNESS WHEREOF, I have hereunto set my hand this first day of June, in the year of our Lord two thousand nine, and of the Independence of the United States of America the two hundred and thirty-third.

BARACK OBAMA 
The White House
 1600 Pennsylvania Ave NW  
Washington, DC 20500


----------



## saved06 (Jul 27, 2009)

Is God pleased with this? Who did we vote for? A whole month devoted to homosexuality? What's next pedophile appreciation week?

For men shall be lovers of their own selves, covetous, boasters, proud, blasphemers, disobedient to parents, unthankful, unholy,without love, unforgiving, slanderous, without self-control, brutal, not lovers of the good. 2 Timothy 2-3


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 27, 2009)

saved06 said:


> Is God pleased with this? Who did we vote for? A whole month devoted to homosexuality? What's next pedophile appreciation week?
> 
> For men shall be lovers of their own selves, covetous, boasters, proud, blasphemers, disobedient to parents, unthankful, unholy,without love, unforgiving, slanderous, without self-control, brutal, not lovers of the good. 2 Timothy 2-3


I agree with you saved06.   I do have to share this.   

For me personally, I 'knew' that President Obama was our next president, long before the election and the end of the primaries.  I knew that he was the one.   

I also knew that I didn't agree with his platform as I am not a democrat.   But I 'knew' he was the one and with all that I disagree with regarding his platform, I will never be sorry that I voted for him.  My strong objections regarding gay rights and gay marriage are no secret here.   I will not rescind them. 

But Saved, God is going to 'use' this man for something that He couldn't accomplish with other presidents.    I don't know what it is or how or even when, but it's going to happen.    

There's a reason that I love President Obama and for some reason, I see beyond his politics.   I see him 'changing' the tide and the course of 'status quo' and allowing God to be he leader and guide into all truth.     

If I'm wrong, I apologize to God first and to everyone else.

Love and blessings to you and believe me I understand what you are sharing and I support your heart in this.


----------



## saved06 (Jul 27, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> I agree with you saved06. I do have to share this.
> 
> For me personally, I 'knew' that President Obama was our next president, long before the election and the end of the primaries. I knew that he was the one.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Shimme. Yes, I believe God has the finally say and God is in control. I was just shocked that a whole month is deticated towards this and it's kind of an in your face, except this agenda or else type deal. I will continue to be in prayer


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 27, 2009)

saved06 said:


> Thanks Shimme. Yes, I believe God has the finally say and God is in control. I was just shocked that a whole month is deticated towards this and it's kind of an in your face, except this agenda or else type deal. I will continue to be in prayer


This has been going on for quite a few years now.   I don't remember when it started, but it's been a while.  President Bush never acknowledged it, to my knowledge.   

This is part of the 'ugliness' of politics.   It's part of the ugliness of the age we live in.   If it's not this, it's the occult, if it's not the occult, then it's the demand for legalizing street drugs, aka marijuana.   It's simply the age of total 'rebellion' against God.  

Saved, this is where God is separating the chaff from the wheat.  We can either weaken and succomb to the world or stand strong in the Lord.   We'll be 'attacked' and criticized for it, however, 

_If God be 'for' us who dare be against us?'   With God on our side, how can we be denied?'  _

This is one of the reasons why I don't care what anyone says or thinks in disapproval of me when I take a stand for the things of God.   I've come too far with God and I've stood strong when forces were against me that seemed extremely unbeatable.  

They're not for me in the first place, so why should I bow down and compromise to what they demand when all I have to do is just 'stand' and having therefore to stand to put on the whole armour of God.   My Rock, My Shield, My Provider, My Protector, My God forever and ever, Amen.

Blessings Saved.  Keep your faith and don't ever let anyone try to intimidate you into letting go of what thus saith the Lord.


----------



## mrselle (Jul 27, 2009)

I like President Obama and it is hard for me to look at him and not see the hand of God on his life.  But, these are the types of things that scare me and make me feel like there really isn’t anyone we can trust these days.  I know the word of God says to trust no man, but I become frustrated when people who seem like the want to do what is right, do the very opposite.  God is moving me to a place where I see there is no room to compromise.  You are either for Him or against Him.  I know we all sin and fall short of the glory, but to hear something like this is still disheartening.


----------



## LatterGlory (Jul 29, 2010)

_________________


----------



## Guitarhero (Jul 29, 2010)

Vicky7 said:


> _________________





Yeah, why this thread made it to LHCF, I'll never know...and I quote the OP's article

"Don't get mad at me, the numbers show that Blacks are the most* immoral  group* in America and that we could care less about morality when it  comes to looking good. The statistics on this matter show that we have  the highest HIV rate, incarceration rate, drop out rate, STD rate,  Abortion rate, murder rate, teen pregnancy rate, single parent rate,  homosexual and lesbian rate, etc. This is why as Christians, black  people still ignored his immoral agenda for what they wanted"


..Obama is just another president, not a yogi, not a messiah...just another U.S. president.  I don't vote to put in somebody for religious reasons...I vote them in to do a presidential job.  That is what he is doing.  Sigh.  And now that I realized this was posted over in the CF...edited greatly...


----------



## LatterGlory (Jul 29, 2010)

1Ti 2:1-4  I exhort therefore, that, first of all, supplications, *prayers, intercessions, and giving of thanks, be made for all men;  (2)  For kings, and for all that are in authority; that we may lead a quiet and peaceable life in all godliness and honesty.*  (3)  For this is good and acceptable in the sight of God our Saviour;  (4)  Who will have all men to be saved, and to come unto the knowledge of the truth.


----------



## uniquely made (Jul 29, 2010)

Im new to this site, but I thought the purpose of this blog was to share in  Christian fellowship, not debate politically and assasinate races including our own.  Was I wrong?


----------

